# Woburn marquess



## hovis (Sep 8, 2016)

Finally got my prize of a 4 ball from winning the club champs last year.  Myself a 16 handicap and two young professionals went to play.

First impressions when we turned up was "is this it? We must be in the wrong place.  It looks like a leasure centre".   So we entered the main entrance and was instantly taken back by how nice it looked inside.  We was instantly welcomed with a big smile from the receptionist and told to report to the pro shop.
The chap in the pro shop was very helpfull and friendly.   He gave us a full brief of what and where to go.  I also have to add that the pro shop prices where very respectable and didn't get the feeling we where being robbed. 

I walked outside to greet my other two friends.  They said " is this it!!!!"  i laughed and said " wait until you see inside. 

We then headed down to the practice area to hit some balls on the range.  I was disappointed to see that they use entry level srixon range balls rather than practice balls that i would expect from such a premier venue.   Unfortunately the disappointment didn't end there.  The range was dreadful.   No mats to hit off, just a long bumpy green carpet and nothing to aim at apart from a bland boring field.    Infact i didn't hit all my balls. 

We then walked to the first tee.  What can i say...... A stunning opening hole. The disappointment from the practice facilities was quickly forgotten and off we went.  The course was truly amazing.   Every hole was different and had its own character.   i usually find most courses have a series of boring holes,  but not the marquess.   The 7th is probably the best looking golf hole i have ever played. 

The greens however where very disappointing.   I genuinely haven't played greens that slow in my life.  They looked like they hadn't seen a mower in a few days.
The hole's themselves where completely battered by golfers leaning the pin on the lip.  some of the holes where that bad they weren't even circular anymore. 
Also, to say there was unrepaired pitchmarks was an understatement.   I imagine this infuriates the members !!!!   

With the round finished we went for a snack to eat.  I baught the round and was dreading the bill.   However,  4X pints of cider was Â£20.  Not bad considering the belfry ass rape you for Â£25.  i decided to go with the legendary woburn burger and was not disappointed.   The food, service,  price and atmosphere was fantastic. 

I would like to return and play the other courses and have another stab at the marquess when the greens are better.  Even the best courses have a bad hair day.

Overall a great trip and well worth the journey


----------



## chrisd (Sep 8, 2016)

Great write up Hovis. It's a shame the greens were so bad and wasn't the experience I had there, although the last game on the Marquis was straight after a storm had passed through leaving a trail of destruction for the forum meet. The forum has done a couple of Woburn meets and I'd be one of the first names down for another as I really like the place, the food has always been excellent and it was, coincidentally, the venue that I last chatted to RickG!


----------



## hovis (Sep 8, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Great write up Hovis. It's a shame the greens were so bad and wasn't the experience I had there, although the last game on the Marquis was straight after a storm had passed through leaving a trail of destruction for the forum meet. The forum has done a couple of Woburn meets and I'd be one of the first names down for another as I really like the place, the food has always been excellent and it was, coincidentally, the venue that I last chatted to RickG!
		
Click to expand...

It was clear by the condition of the rest of the course that the poor greens was a minor blip for them.  I would guess that the greenkeepers attention was taken up by the duchess as they just help the senior open there.  Saying that,  cant be too hard to run a mower over them.  When you hit your put you could actually hear the grass brushing against the ball as it rolled along


----------



## chrisd (Sep 8, 2016)

hovis said:



			It was clear by the condition of the rest of the course that the poor greens was a minor blip for them.  I would guess that the greenkeepers attention was taken up by the duchess as they just help the senior open there.  Saying that,  cant be too hard to run a mower over them.  When you hit your put you could actually hear the grass brushing against the ball as it rolled along
		
Click to expand...

It's a lovely course, but given the cost of green fees there, you should expect immaculate condition and I would have mentioned it afterwards


----------



## Snelly (Sep 8, 2016)

Nice review.  for me it is the best course at Woburn by some considerable distance. 

On the occasions I have played there, the greens have been beautiful so I think you were unlucky. 


I agree about the leisure centre comment though - the clubhouse is a bit of an eyesore from the outside!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 8, 2016)

Snelly said:



			Nice review.  for me it is the best course at Woburn by some considerable distance. 

On the occasions I have played there, the greens have been beautiful so I think you were unlucky. 


I agree about the leisure centre comment though - the clubhouse is a bit of an eyesore from the outside!
		
Click to expand...

But the food has always been pretty good


----------



## hovis (Sep 8, 2016)

chrisd said:



			It's a lovely course, but given the cost of green fees there, you should expect immaculate condition and I would have mentioned it afterwards
		
Click to expand...

It would have been difficult for me to say " thanks for sorting me out a free round but I'd like to complain about the greens''

Otherwise i would have


----------



## chrisd (Sep 8, 2016)

hovis said:



			It would have been difficult for me to say " thanks for sorting me out a free round but I'd like to complain about the greens''

Otherwise i would have
		
Click to expand...

I quite understand


----------



## richart (Sep 8, 2016)

Snelly said:



			Nice review.  for me it is the best course at Woburn by some considerable distance.
		
Click to expand...

 Totally agree, although I have not hit a ball on the Marquess yet. Have walked round it carrying a scoreboard a couple of times.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 9, 2016)

Marquess is a great golf course. Played it twice now, 1st time was in glorious sunshine and it was a real treat.
2nd time was earlier this year and it was tough. Very wet, and playing very, very long.
I would love to go and play it again during the Summer months


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 9, 2016)

The first hole (IMO) and 18th are comfortably the worst holes on the course as well ironically.

Absolutely love it there. 

Would rank it - 

Marquess
Duchess
Dukes


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 9, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			The first hole (IMO) and 18th are comfortably the worst holes on the course as well ironically.

Absolutely love it there. 

Would rank it - 

Marquess
Duchess
Dukes
		
Click to expand...

Other way around for me 

Dukes 
Duchess 
Marquess

The marquess is overplayed and becoming a mess - the other two for me are more visually nicer and it better nick


----------



## IanM (Sep 9, 2016)

I remember my first visit to Woburn...drove down the night before and called in for a look before going to the hotel.   Stood on the first tee of the Duchess Course at dusk on a beautiful summer evening and thought.....

..............Strewth!! That's narrow!  Pretty sure I spent the rest of the night worried about what to hit off the first tee! 

Sometime later a mate asked what do you hit off the tee on the Duchess?... I said "trees mainly!"


----------



## hovis (Sep 9, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Other way around for me 

Dukes 
Duchess 
Marquess

The marquess is overplayed and becoming a mess - the other two for me are more visually nicer and it better nick
		
Click to expand...

If the other two are visually nicer then I'm looking forward to my return


----------



## PieMan (Sep 9, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Other way around for me 

Dukes 
Duchess 
Marquess

The marquess is overplayed and becoming a mess - the other two for me are more visually nicer and it better nick
		
Click to expand...

I prefer the Duchess out of the three, with the Dukes 2nd and Marquess 3rd! However I have to say that the half-way hut on the Marquess is the best I've experienced so far!

Love Woburn - have never had a bad experience there and always look forward to it every time I go back.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 9, 2016)

PieMan said:



			I prefer the Duchess out of the three, with the Dukes 2nd and Marquess 3rd! However I have to say that the half-way hut on the Marquess is the best I've experienced so far!

Love Woburn - have never had a bad experience there and always look forward to it every time I go back.
		
Click to expand...

The halfway hut on the marquess is stunning and it does help with lots of free drink with Nespresso


----------



## PieMan (Sep 9, 2016)

However would be interesting to put together a composite course together, taking the best holes from each course and see which comes out on top. For me the first three would be:

1st Duchess
2nd Marquess
3rd Dukes

Would be interesting to see which course has the most holes in the 18!


----------



## PieMan (Sep 9, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The halfway hut on the marquess is stunning and it does help with lots of free drink with Nespresso 

Click to expand...

Yes mate - fortunately it wasn't Nespresso! The fella running the place was very happy that Blundell and I choose Guinness and Asahi as our pre-round tipples!!


----------



## hovis (Sep 9, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The halfway hut on the marquess is stunning and it does help with lots of free drink with Nespresso 

Click to expand...

I missed out. It was closed


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 9, 2016)

i think it depends on which golfer you are.

Marquess is big and grand, i like long wide golf courses. Duchess felt like the prettiest of the 3, but Dukes always felt a little bland to me (with a pants 18th hole). 

I'd happily play either of the three though every day


----------



## hovis (Sep 9, 2016)

What i did find hilarious was the distance sound of a balls clunking of trees followed by a echoing "jesus feking christ".

I felt their pain


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 9, 2016)

Played it twice, off the tips & the Yellows. Walked it numerous times carrying a Scoreboard for the Pros. Top, top course, IMO one of the best Inland Championship courses in the country. 


richart said:



			Totally agree, although I have not hit a ball on the Marquess yet. Have walked round it carrying a scoreboard a couple of times.

Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 9, 2016)

I found all three had their own quirks and identity and I'd go as my preferences

Duchess
Dukes
Marquess


----------



## paddyc (Sep 10, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I found all three had their own quirks and identity and I'd go as my preferences

Duchess
Dukes
Marquess
		
Click to expand...

For me its 

Marquess
Dukes
Duchess

However I feel the par 3's on the Duchess are superb and are the best of the 3 courses and the 1st is a belter.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm split between the dukes and the duchess. For me, the marquess is just a wide open slog fest, often in a swamp.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 10, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			For me, the marquess is just a wide open slog fest,
		
Click to expand...

You want to be a little more erratic off the tee Chris.
It's surprising how much trouble you can find around there if you're not on the cut stuff.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 10, 2016)

I'd happily play any of them on any day. The Marquis does owe us one as Smiffy wrote earlier, it was the day after the storm had gone through and it was hit hard. The Duchess is about as tight as my home course and, to be fair, I found Forest Pines just as tight 

Another forum meet please!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 10, 2016)

chrisd said:



			The Marquis does owe us one !
		
Click to expand...

On the basis I only scored about 24 points, I'd say it owes me about 12 Chris.....


----------



## chrisd (Sep 10, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			On the basis I only scored about 24 points, I'd say it owes me about 12 Chris.....
		
Click to expand...

I agree, I got 25 and that was not bad on the day!


----------



## hovis (Sep 10, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			I'm split between the dukes and the duchess. For me, the marquess is just a wide open slog fest, often in a swamp.
		
Click to expand...

Slog fest.? I thought the marquess was very tricky off the tee.    I have to say it was very soggy underfoot for September.   The course had just two nights of rain and drives where plugging in the fairway


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 10, 2016)

hovis said:



			Slog fest.? I thought the marquess was very tricky off the tee.    I have to say it was very soggy underfoot for September.   The course had just two nights of rain and drives where plugging in the fairway
		
Click to expand...

If that's tricky off the tee, don't bother with the Duchess!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 10, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			If that's tricky off the tee, don't bother with the Duchess!
		
Click to expand...

When we did the forum meet, the Marquis was badly affected from the storm and, in the afternoon, the Duchess was hosed down upon for the entire back 9 (and it was very cold too) I'd still go back any day


----------



## Midnight (Sep 10, 2016)

chrisd said:



			When we did the forum meet, the Marquis was badly affected from the storm and, in the afternoon, the Duchess was hosed down upon for the entire back 9 (and it was very cold too) I'd still go back any day
		
Click to expand...

Snap mate, I loved it . Even though it was cold, it was a cracking day and a cracking couple of courses.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 10, 2016)

Midnight said:



			Snap mate, I loved it . Even though it was cold, it was a cracking day and a cracking couple of courses.
		
Click to expand...

.............. and I forgot about being kept awake all night by someone snoring like a 1200cc Harley!


----------



## Midnight (Sep 10, 2016)

chrisd said:



			.............. and I forgot about being kept awake all night by someone snoring like a 1200cc Harley!
		
Click to expand...

I aim to please mate &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 11, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I agree, I got 25 and that was not bad on the day!
		
Click to expand...

I've just double checked Chris, and I actually only got 17 points mate!!! And that was with a spunky eagle on the 2nd.....
My abiding memories of the day are Fish's annoyance that nobody saw where his 1st tee effort with the yellow ball had gone (he even had a veiled pop at the starter!!) and his face on the 2nd when my bladed 9 iron hit the flag and dropped. And that was before he realised it was for 5 points hehehe!!


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 11, 2016)

I need a revisit. I've only been once and hated it.


----------



## Snelly (Sep 12, 2016)

Very interesting to read about people's views of the Duchess.  I recall thinking the last time I played it that I would make sure it would be the last.  Too narrow to be a fair test for all.  I don't like it at all in fact.  

Dukes is good but the Marquess is in a different league as far as I am concerned.  Certainly not a slog fest and on the two occasions I have played it, it was immaculately presented.


----------



## Fish (Sep 12, 2016)

I'd go back but never in March or when it's still very wet, cold and very little green colour can be seen anywhere,  I was really looking forward to playing it earlier this year for the first time but came away very underwhelmed and with no feeling in my hands, would rather pay more for the height of the summer and play and see it at its best.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 12, 2016)

Fish said:



			I'd go back but never in March or when it's still very wet, cold and very little green colour can be seen anywhere,  I was really looking forward to playing it earlier this year for the first time but came away very underwhelmed and with no feeling in my hands, would rather pay more for the height of the summer and play and see it at its best.
		
Click to expand...

I could have written that Robin


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 13, 2016)

Snelly said:



			Very interesting to read about people's views of the Duchess.  I recall thinking the last time I played it that I would make sure it would be the last.  Too narrow to be a fair test for all.  I don't like it at all in fact.  

Dukes is good but the Marquess is in a different league as far as I am concerned.  Certainly not a slog fest and on the two occasions I have played it, it was immaculately presented.
		
Click to expand...

Last time I played the duchess, I went in thinking it was a bit tight.  When I got there, and looked at each hole off the tee, it's a lot wider than you first think. The thing is, there's not much rough, it's fairway,  or trees. But it's not that tight. It's no tighter than my home course, and my course isn't that narrow.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 14, 2016)

I played the Duchess course some time ago now. I didn't come away from it thinking it was overly tight. 
And I wasn't the fairway finding machine that I am now.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 14, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I played the Duchess course some time ago now. I didn't come away from it thinking it was overly tight. 
And I wasn't the fairway finding machine that I am now.....


Click to expand...

Its actually not that tight - there are a few tee shots that look daunting - the second is prob the worst but my place has tighter tee shots than the Duchess


----------



## JamesR (Sep 14, 2016)

I found the par 3's the toughest part of the Duchess, seemed narrow greens considering the length of tee shots required.


----------

